# Lucky & The Turtle Hospital



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

In August 2009, I rescued a Loggerhead turtle. (S)he is about 80lbs., a subadult. It is amazing that this animal survived her injuries. I visit her from time to time ... she will probably be alive long after I am gone ...

The Turtle Hospital Lucky

*August 2009*










*August 2010*


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool story! It's wonderful that places like the Turtle Hospital exist! I read Lucky's story and I have to say, I've wondered for years what my ailment was... now I know it must be "Bubble Butt Syndrome"!! :lol: (but I don't think it has anything to do with turtles and everything to do with my butt!!) 

Thanks for being an angel on earth to this helpless creature! It must be gratifying to know that you've given her a wonderful gift and a life of safety and comfort!

Barb


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

These are amazingly beautiful animals. I fear their survival is threatened, however. The Turtle Hospital has a good educational program that they give with their tours. It's also a fantasic experience to be able to get up close to these animals when you visit there.

I could hardly believe how well Lucky was after a year, despite the brain damage.The Veterinarian who treats my dogs also treated Lucky !

This is not Lucky (below), but from a photo I took of another turtle while visiting her:


----------

